# Talking sleepers. Yours?



## drk3351 (Dec 22, 2013)

Me and some others talk some potential sleepers or steals in the draft. Who do you guys have?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Shabazz Napier is the run away #1 . Getting him around #20 is going to be such a blessing for some lucky team.

I also love Glenn Robinson at the end of the first/early in the second


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm hoping for Artem Klimenko	to be available at the Pacers 2nd round pick. I'd say Jokic, but there's no way he'll drop that far.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I feel like TJ Warren could end having a very good career. The more I read about him the more it seems like he could become a very solid player. Could see similar to a Carlos Boozer career path


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

Tyler Ennis


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

James McAdoo. I think he's more a fit for NBA and being a roleplayer than the college star they were trying to make him into. I can see a long NBA roleplayer career for him.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

PJ Hairston, who would have been a top 10 pick had he played in Chapel Hill this past year.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

CJ Fair. He wont be a superstar or maybe even a starter but I think he can be a good rotation player in the NBA but not many people think he will even be drafted

Also Tyler Ennis dude has fell from top 10 to top 20 and i think he is gonna be a dam good PG in the NBA


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I like Jarnell Stokes and K.J. McDaniels at the end of the first round. And Damien Inglis sounds intriguing as hell, Atlanta should take a flier on him.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Clint Capela.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

As a Heat fan I think Napier, Ennis, and LaVine would be great. I hope LaVine falls to us because we desperately need guys with athleticism and confidence. Last year we had nothing but old cowards.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

My sleeper is LaVon Long. According to his draft bio, he's lazy and loves to sleep.


----------



## omer51 (Jan 31, 2011)

Alessandro Gentile. He could be good as Manu one day.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Phx is probably the best situation for Ennis. Happy to see him go there.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Jarnell Stokes and of course Johnny O'Bryant


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> Shabazz Napier is the run away #1 . Getting him around #20 is going to be such a blessing for some lucky team.
> 
> *I also love Glenn Robinson at the end of the first/early in the second*


I stand by Napier, Im ecstatic to have him. Glenn Robinson, on the other hand, will obviously now fail in Minnesota


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I hope Masai has one upped us all.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Marcus13 said:


> I stand by Napier, Im ecstatic to have him. Glenn Robinson, on the other hand, will obviously now fail in Minnesota


I really don't get the hype about Robinson, Zak Irvin is going to be an upgrade for UM next year at the same spot.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jordan Clarkson.


----------

